# Polycarbonate Terrariums



## MRCHEEZi (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Has anyone made any Polycarbonate Terrariums, if so can I see the setups please.

I'm looking at making one for my ATB instead of forking out for a Exo terra.

Thanks


----------



## Bas (Jan 27, 2013)

Have a look at this: Duplex Terrarium - Enclosure Plans
It's not mine, I just found this on the web a few years ago.


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

MRCHEEZi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone made any Polycarbonate Terrariums, if so can I see the setups please.
> 
> ...


Iv recently been looking at acrylic and polycarbonate. Would be nice to get your opinion on acrylic and work on ideas how you would assemble


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I have made around 40 very large polypropylene vivariums for a college down south, if you look at my thread, Zoo Designs, Major New Project, on this section you will see pictures. I have built acrylic vivas also, you use a liquid glue and a syringe to apply, these are immensely strong but expensive.


----------

